# Smoke Daddy Smoke Generator - Installed



## davenh (Aug 24, 2008)

After seeing a few links to this smoke generator  http://porkypas.com , I decided to try one out. My MES has great temp control and this gadget would be a great fit for "set it and forget it" overnight smokes. So far I like it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I loaded it 5 hrs ago and it is still sending out some nice thin smoke.

It was a little bit of a learning curve in the beginning. The first load I put in the supplied pellets, which appeared to be mixed with some small wood chips. Lit it up and I was like WTF...smelled bad and way too much smoke. So dumped the cylinder and started over. (in hindsight, I prob had too much air)

I filled again with a 50/50 mix of the supplied pellets and my own hickory chips. Smelled better, but had a hard time getting the burning under control. I finally realized the generator needs a little stabilizing time, maybe 40 min or so to settle down after igniting, and very little air to produce good quality smoke. I have the air valve barely open, just enough to maintain a burn.

So the plan for tomorrow's smoke is to start warming up the MES, load the generator and burn for one hour before starting the meat. By this time the smoke should have settled down and be on cruise control. One mixed wood/pellet load for the entire smoke, baby backs and a pork loin.

I'll try and get better smoke pics, maybe a little video of the thing in action  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

I don't have a lot of materials to test out, pellets or chips, but my gut feeling is the pellets give a stable burn and blending with some chips helps with the flavoring the pellets seem to lack. The hickory smells just right with this mix. I have some Traeger brand pellets on the way to try out (hickory, cherry, pecan).

I'll be a little more organized tomorrow, so let me know if you want any specific info or pics. 

A few pics for ya 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Here's the unit. The first pic is with the supplied nipple/flange, good for thin wall mounting. I changed it out because the threads were too short to go through the MES wall. I also added a coupling so it could be easily removed and an extension pipe to bring the smoke dump to the center of the MES. 














Few up close and personal.































Continued in next post.


----------



## davenh (Aug 24, 2008)

More pics.

Installed in the MES. I did need to squeeze a spacer in the wall to stop the wall from caving in while tightening the fittings.
































Loading and burning.








From the bottom.














After things settled down, think the lighting helped this one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 24, 2008)

Dave looks like you did a great job of installing it be sure to keep us updated on how it does and what you think of it.


----------



## davenh (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Jerry...dry run went well. We'll see how it does with a real smoke today 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Some pics of the insides after cooling down. I did need to heat the bottom cap some to remove it. The cooled residue kinda acts like glue, not bad though, just a little touch with the torch.

In the chamber.














Bottom screen.








Bottom cap. Not much ash for running 6 hrs.














Top cap.


----------



## blacklab (Aug 24, 2008)

Right on!! Can't wait to read about the results. I thought or assumed those generators were for cold smoking? BTW that one pic of the tbs is a neat one


----------



## rob989_69 (Aug 24, 2008)

This is a great device, I've been looking for something like this since finding the smoke pistol. Didn't want to have to purchase those stupid bullets though. I'm anxious to hear how it works. 

Couple of questions for you though in the mean time.

First, which size did you get?

How do you light the chips to get it going?

I did a little research but I'm lazy as it's sunday morning so figured I'd just ask. LOL


----------



## davenh (Aug 24, 2008)

Probably the purpose most would buy this for. I want to be able to toss on a butt or brisket at midnight,  go to sleep and wake up at 6 and see this thing still smoking, re-fill the chamber, mop once and a while and let her finish. Maybe go to breakfast, finish some yard work and let things take care of themselves 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 


I got the middle sized one, $69. I used a propane torch to get it going like the instructions described 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I'll try for some start to finish details today 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Really hope this thing works well on an actual smoke.


----------



## davenh (Aug 24, 2008)

Things went much smoother today 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I fired up the smoke generator and let it run for a bit without the cover and the air valve wide open. Thinking this helps to get a good base burning in there. Maybe yesterday I covered and cut the air to quickly ending up with some harsh smoke. 

After 10 min cut the air to just barely open and let the MES warm up. 30 min later the smoke had settled and had that nice rich hickory aroma, ready for the ribs.

Here's a link to a little video of the smoke coming out of the MES. Not much of a camera man, and it was a little dark under the deck, so I hope you can see the smoke ok. 

 images\Smoker\Smoke Generator\Smoke Gen 1hr.wmv



Shot of the ribs, loin is going on soon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## fiddler252 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Group
Dave thanks for showing all the pics and video. It does take a little getting used to but once your accustomed to it youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll find that it is a very efficient and affordable unit. For someone with the time and resource it is a relatively simple device to make. Just stay away from using galvanized pipe. I use SCH 40 6061 Machined Aluminum for a Proper Seal and safety. I do have a patent pending on this design but if someone want to make ONE you can get all the parts at Ace hardware and it adds up quickly. I think I have it priced fair. I do recommend that you clean it after each uses in hot water to remove residue build up.
Thanks Porky Pa http://porkypas.com


----------



## davenh (Aug 25, 2008)

Smoke is finished and the generator was still smoking after 6hrs. It did stop on me once. I was playing with the adjustment and think I closed it down too much, maybe starved it for air. 

I think there are a couple minor mods that I'm going to make.

First, move the air adjustment to the air pump outlet. It is on the bottom of the generator and gets pretty hot to be touching it.

Second, after a few hrs the unburned pellets start to expand due to the moisture being released from the burning below. Looks like they possibly could hang up and not drop down. I want to mount the air pump onto the side of the chamber, maybe on some standoffs to keep it cool. The air pump vibration would be just the ticket to keep the fuel dropping down and burning.

I like the generator and think its a great addition to the MES. 

The ribs were great, no sign of creosote, nice hickory flavor.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 40min warm up and 5hr smoke, filled chamber once.

Couple finished rib pics.


----------



## davenh (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the unit Dennis, good job! I did give it a pretty good cleaning before firing it up again.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave thanks for the video and the Qview it looks great and very nice looking ribs!!


----------



## ronp (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking ribs as usual.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also like that smoke generator, maybe in the future.


----------



## richtee (Aug 25, 2008)

I had seen a pict taken of one of these, and I guess it must have been right after lighting, because the smoke was so dense you could not see thru it.

Allright... I had very serious doubts about such a unit. But if it works, it works.


----------



## davenh (Aug 25, 2008)

I also had it on the lowest possible air adjustment to maintain the burning. This provided smoke volume that, too me, was acceptable. A little more than I get say mid-point through chunk burning. Not billowy, but more volume. I would have liked to reduce it more, but lowering the air more would eventually stop the smoke and need a re-light. If I went any higher there would be lots more smoke and the aroma was changing. The final (or only adjustment, min) was good, little lower would be perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One thing to think about, I was hot smoking with this. Its advertised as a cold smoke generator. When the smoker is at 240 there is a pretty good convection going which pulls in air through the smokers wood box. Maybe helps mixing and diluting the smoke provided from the generator.

When cold smoking might be a different story. 

I have some ideas about mounting the pump to transfer some of the vibration of the pump to generator. Thinking this will help clear ash and keep the pellets dropping at a more consistent rate. Maybe will let me get the air adjustment a little lower and reduce the smoke a little more. 

At any rate, I do like it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## richtee (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that's usin' the ole noodle! <bow>

As you mention, apparently someone could do a WHOLE lotta damage not knowing to look for "Thin Blue". Musta been what I seen. Looked like a 350 small block with no piston rings!


----------



## davenh (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that I figured out how to do short videos with the camcorder I never never use, my girl really thinks I'm nuts. If I had left the audio up she could be heard in the background saying "you're frickk'in obsessed", I took it as a complement 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Thanks Ron. I always have fun drilling new holes in my MES. I'm going to fine tune the generator and maybe make DIY clone for my gas grill out of some black iron pipe fittings. I'll post some pic if I make it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## davenh (Sep 1, 2008)

Couple updates on the smoke generator.

I went ahead and moved the air adjustment of the chamber, no more hot finger tips 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

I also attached the pump to the generator hoping the vibration would keep everything moving down. Didn't pan out, I couldn't keep the smoke going. I think everything vibrated down too well and got compacted. 

Here's a pic of the mod before taking it off.









I took the pump off the chamber and restarted  everything. I also loaded the chamber with Traeger brand pellets 50/50 with wood chips. Seemed to keep  smoking well with out any additional help. I had this thing going for 16+ hrs on a pork butt (came out great). Just popped the top and added more fuel every 6hrs. 

One thing, it does get pretty gunky after that much use and needs to be scrubbed out. A soak in hot soapy water and scrubbing with steel wool pad, it cleans up pretty good with a little effort.

I did poke around HD looking at material to make one and it isn't a whole lot cheaper to make one. I'm not sure what his profit is on one of these, but it can't be much. 

Nothing else to add 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## richtee (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm I bet some acetone or mineral spirits would make cleaning alot easier, Dave. Thanks for posting the thorough trial on this unit!


----------



## davenh (Sep 1, 2008)

Yer welcome! Bet your right about mineral spirit making the cleanup easier 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## fiddler252 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Dave
I have been watching your posts and I’m glad you are giving it a good workout and showing your applications of the Smoke Daddy. I have found that a 50/50 mix of wood chips/pellets works the best also. As I said before you could go to Ace hardware and get most of the parts but it adds up quickly and you’re right, my profit is not that much. I’m a retired machinist and have a small shop I work out of to produce what I need. 
Thanks Porky Pa http://porkypas.com
 
Someone suggested that I clean it with some Jack Daniels and water to make Jack Daniels liquid smoke. But I haven’t tried it.
What do you think about that Richtee?


----------



## richtee (Sep 2, 2008)

The Jack WOULD work..but I doubt you'd want the tar. But... what the hey.. if it tastes bad... dump it. 

Signed - a  real BOURBON fan  ;{)  LOL


----------



## txlef (Sep 20, 2008)

Very cool, Dave.  I was inspired by your efforts to get my own Smoke Daddy, and it is working very well on my home-made electric smoker.  One question , how did you move the air adjustment mechanism?  I too am finding it very hot when trying to modulate the smoke.  Thanks, Lou


----------



## davenh (Sep 20, 2008)

I took off the original valve and replaced it with a barb fitting. I had some old mini adjustment valves lying around and put one in-line between down near the pump. 

Maybe you could leave it and slip a 1" long piece of heat resistant tubing or heater hose over the knurled knob end to give you kind of an cooler extension.


----------



## fiddler252 (Sep 21, 2008)

I will have to take another look at the air inlet. I just recently started to use the brass air valve due to some complaints that the plastic one I was using was cheap. I found that using a barbed fitting attached to the smoker can melt the air line. I do like the brass valve but if you are going to be making a lot of adjustments I would leave the brass valve wide open and add a second valve closer to the air pump as Dave did.
Thanks again Dennis AKA Porky Pa http://porkypas.com


----------



## supervman (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool little unit. 
Thanks for posting it. 

Alton Brown could have fun with one of these little puppies! 

I've got an extra gas grill I could mod this into. 

You could work that thing into lots of different applications. 
Clean up is definately a question in my mind. 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## donnylove (Feb 14, 2009)

DaveNH - Why the smoke generator instead of just feeding chips into your MES? I could understand using it to cold smoke, but I'm just curious why otherwise?  Thanks!


----------



## azrocker (Feb 15, 2009)

I have had good luck with mine. I have "The Big Kahuna"! I like the mods on the nipple and will try that. I have to say that Fiddler AKA Porky Pa has been great with customer service. I find this an excellent cold smoker as well as a good amendment to my gas grill.  It served me well until I got the craiger!  I give it a thumbs up! I still use it for the quick cooks.


----------



## davenh (Feb 15, 2009)

I liked using it for overnight/long smokes. MES holds temps steady and the smoke generator eliminated the need to keep feeding wood every 30~40 min. Basically made the MES kinda set it and forget it and I'd get to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## ronp (Feb 15, 2009)

It would be useful for cold smoke, but also if you need additional smoke withoud tending every hour. That would make it a real set and for get smoker.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dave, excellent job. Thank for the great photos taking us step by step through your process.







That was hilarious because many of us have heard these words before.


----------



## bbq lover (Feb 15, 2009)

we have    alum  billet  smoke  tools  we made   they work well ..


----------



## smokin_tarheel (Aug 26, 2009)

Dave thanks for all the details and photos. I got my big kuhana Monday and did a test run last night. Your info is great and will save me a lot of time. I saw real quick last night I needed some pellets to go with my chips so I have ordered some today off e-bay. I was able to get four different types wood totaling 10 lbs. for $9.95 and 9.85 shipping. This is about 1/3 less cost than Porky Pas. I will have to wait and see what quality of wood I get.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 17, 2009)

I Dave, I just my Smoke Daddy in for my MES. I would like to do the same mod as you for a couple of reasons. It is sturdy enough that I don't have to buy/make a base for it to sit on. It extends to the middle of the MES.

I was wondering if you had a parts list that one could use when going to HD to get the parts. Don't think I've ever done a project where I haven't made more than 1 trip to HD - maybe this could be the first. :)

Did you use your torch to light up a charcoal piece at the bottom?

I wonder if a chunk, or a couple half chunks somewhere towards the top would extend the smoke even longer. Say up to 7 or 8 hours. I like to get at least 7 to 8 hours sleep. :)


----------



## icor611 (Sep 17, 2011)

My Smoke Daddy is now at the Federal Way post office being processed. Can't wait! Did some wet brine bacon and smoked it in a Big Chief smoker... had to watch the temp close with the lid half off. Everyone else is now asleep and I fried some up. Nice sweet flavor. I use mesquite pellets and now I am looking forward to the big kahuna on my smokers vault and also smoking some steaks and then into the sous vide to finish quickly on the HOT grill for the maillard finish. Got some more pork belly in the fridge outside along with some boston pork butt doing a dry rub. YUM!  I think I'll try some pork lion too, then some cheeses and some nuts. Oh yea and some peppers, some salt, some hot sauce... I'm goin' nuts here. (Wonder how Johnny's Seasoning would belike with some smoke?) Read something about cold smoking pork chops too. Have any of you tried it? Also do I need to brine the beef or pork or just let it go? Anyone done beef jerky yet? Thanks for the reponses, I'm pretty excited to turn out some fantastic food. I am also on a diet. Bummer!


----------



## icor611 (Sep 17, 2011)

My Smoke Daddy is now at the Federal Way post office being processed. Can't wait! Did some wet brine bacon and smoked it in a Big Chief smoker... had to watch the temp close with the lid half off. Everyone else is now asleep and I fried some up. Nice sweet flavor. I use mesquite pellets and now I am looking forward to the big kahuna on my Smokers Vault and also smoking some steaks then sous vide and finish quickly on the HOT grill for the maillard finish. Got some more pork belly in the fridge outside along with some boston pork butt doing a dry rub. YUM!  I think I'll try some pork lion too, then some cheeses and some nuts. Oh yea and some peppers, some salt, some hot sauce... I'm goin' nuts here. (Wonder what Johnny's Seasoning would be like with some smoke?) Read something about cold smoking pork chops too. Have any of you tried it? Also do I need to brine the beef or pork or just let it go? Anyone done beef jerky yet? Thanks for the reponses, I'm pretty excited to turn out some fantastic food. I am also on a diet. Bummer!


----------

